# Ports dependencies and port tools



## richs-lxh (May 11, 2010)

Hi everybody

After a fresh install and a portsnap fetch, extract and update, I came across the same as the person in this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13904

Basically gtk20 issues with dependencies being incompatible. I managed to get it sorted (more or less) by going through and reinstalling each dependency that was complaining.

I am now at "libpng.so5 not found" which means I can't use my Terminator terminal, although other gui apps seem ok.

After reading the above thread and the links provided by DutchDaemon to ports-mgmt/portmaster and ports-mgmt/portupgrade, I decided to post and ask advice.

I basically want to avoid this dependency problem in the future so I want learn some good practise now. Which of those two apps would be better, Portmaster or Portupgrade?

Before i continue installing new apps from ports, I would like to get libpng.so5 installed correctly and my ports collection stabilized.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## graudeejs (May 11, 2010)

I prefer portmaster because it's a simple sh script, that doesn't require anything else.
Portupgrade also maintains it's own database, and this is another reason why I prefer portmaster. Portmaster gathers all info from /var/db, and doesn't need own database.

for info how to upgrade apps you should check /usr/ports/UPDATING periodically


----------



## richs-lxh (May 11, 2010)

Thanks. After a reinstall, I was a but worried about having to go through it again. It's a bit time consuming.

Before installing anyhting else and risking more dependency problems, what would you suggest as my best solution.

I currently need libpng.so5, but I really want to try and get everything upgraded now, before I start deinstalling and reinstalling again. 

I read up on upgrades last time, and thought I had done it correctly but ended up with no kernel at boot, and a reinstall.

The portmaster option sounds the way to go, but I am still a bit nervous of borking the system again.


----------



## richs-lxh (May 11, 2010)

Ok, I found a pretty easy to follow guide here:
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-updating-software-ports-applications/

Portsnap, which I have already done, then ports/UPDATING and portmaster, just like you said.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2010)

You can give this script a try to stay up to date with the ports tree and installed ports.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

richs-lxh said:
			
		

> Before installing anyhting else and risking more dependency problems, what would you suggest as my best solution.


Always read /usr/ports/UPDATING before starting.



> I currently need libpng.so5, but I really want to try and get everything upgraded now, before I start deinstalling and reinstalling again.





> 20090719:
> AFFECTS: users of graphics/jpeg
> AUTHOR: dinoex@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


 



> I read up on upgrades last time, and thought I had done it correctly but ended up with no kernel at boot, and a reinstall.


This has nothing to do with your ports.


----------



## richs-lxh (May 15, 2010)

Ok, I have now read-up on /usr/ports/UPDATING

And have installed the portupdater script.

Everything now up to date and running nicely,

Thanks for the help.


----------

